# Erzgebirgs- Marathon in Seiffen!



## chris29 (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

will dieses Jahr das erste Mal den Erzgebirgsmarathon mitfahren. Habe mich auch schon für die 70 Km Runde angemeldet.
Nun wollte ich die Leute fragen die dort schon mal mitgefahren sind, wie schwer die Strecke technisch und konditionell ist. Ich hab zwar die Gelegenheit die Strecke am Samstag halbwegs abzufahren wollte mich aber vorher schon mal informieren. 
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Christian


----------



## Pharell (19. Juli 2005)

Wann findet der statt? Kann man sich da noch anmelden?
Mal bitte den Link zur Homepage?

Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (19. Juli 2005)

Guckst Du HIER


----------



## tobeer (20. Juli 2005)

Die Strecke hat pro Runde zwei technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, relativ steil und mit Wurzeln gespickt. Sonst gibt es leichtere Trails bzw. Forstwege. 
Ob die Strecke eine konditionelle Herausforderung darstellt, hängt vom Training ab. Die ca. 2000hm auf der 70km Strecke verraten aber schon, dass es nicht leicht wird. Die Veranstaltung ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön und es lohnt sich immer wieder dafür nach Seiffen zu kommen.


----------



## chris29 (20. Juli 2005)

tobeer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke hat pro Runde zwei technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, relativ steil und mit Wurzeln gespickt. Sonst gibt es leichtere Trails bzw. Forstwege.
> Ob die Strecke eine konditionelle Herausforderung darstellt, hängt vom Training ab. Die ca. 2000hm auf der 70km Strecke verraten aber schon, dass es nicht leicht wird. Die Veranstaltung ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön und es lohnt sich immer wieder dafür nach Seiffen zu kommen.



Hallo,
laut Ausschreibung sollen es nur 1600 Hm bei 70Km sein. Naja, werd mal schaun wie es läuft.


----------



## Tüte (20. Juli 2005)

seiffen is kultisch, da gibts nischt dran zu deuteln! So euphorisch wie dort, sind die Zuschauer nirgends. Da gibts zum Beispiel kurz vorm Ende der 28km-Schleife den sogenannten Alp d'Wettin, einen ca. 300-400m langen Asphaltanstieg mit ca. 20%-Durchschnittssteigung. Dort standen zumindest die letzten Jahre soviel Zuschauer und ham Radatz gemacht, dass einem das Trommelfell wegplatzt. Muss man erlebt haben! Dann gibts noch den berühmt-berüchtigten Wurzelhang am Seiffener Grund, wo auch unendlich viel Zuschauer stehen und nur drauf warten, dass du dich spektakulär hinschmeißt. Außerdem kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es im Dunkelwald auf jeden Fall nasse und schlammige Passagen gibt, egal wie trocken die letzten Wochen auch waren. Drecksch wirste auf jeden Fall! Die Strecke an sich hat eher 'nen welligen Charakter mit vielen technischen Einlagen. Einen ewig langen Anstieg gibts hier eigentlich nicht, dafür gehts permanent auf und ab, was aber auch ganz schön zermürbend sein kann.


----------



## chris29 (20. Juli 2005)

Naja, dass hört sich doch gut an. Ich komme mit meiner Familie am freitag abend in Seiffen an und am Samstag werd ich mich mal umschauen, wenn die es die Möglichkeit dazu gibt.
Das ist dann ja erst mein 4. Marathon für mich, bin bis vor anderthalb Jahren nur bergab gefahren und dann bis Willingen in diesem Jahr gar nicht gefahren, beruflich ausgelastet :-(
Aber es klappt schon ganz gut, nur 70 Km ist dann doch schon ne Hausnummer für mich wenn ich die unter 3:45 schaffe, ist das für mich ein großer Erfolg.
Naja, werd bis dahin noch ein paar Hm (Hkm) im Harz abreissen!


----------



## tobeer (21. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> laut Ausschreibung sollen es nur 1600 Hm bei 70Km sein. Naja, werd mal schaun wie es läuft.


Nicht ganz, du fährst auf der 70km Strecke 2x die 28km Runde mit je 800hm und dann noch die Einführungsrunde mit ca. 450hm.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Juli 2005)

werd wohl auch dabei sein(70er..).
wenn sich n paar ibc-ler in dieser racer-gruppe finden könnten wir ja n kleinen zug aufmachen!


----------



## phiro (26. Juli 2005)

Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein, ist halt mein Lieblingsmarathon. 

Fahre auch die 70km, reicht auch aus auf der Strecke.

@tobeer

meinste das die Einführungsrunde 450HM hat, geht doch nur einmal den Berg hoch, sind vielleicht 250HM aber nicht mehr (oder ist die Einführungsrunde dieses Jahr anders als 2004)

gruß


----------



## tobeer (27. Juli 2005)

@Phiro: Schön, dass du dabei bist, da hat unser Team ja wieder Chancen auf einen Podestplatz.    Die Einführungsrunde wird doch jedes Jahr geändert und dieses Jahr steht auf der Homepage 450hm für die Runde. 

Bis bald in Seiffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. Juli 2005)

tobeer schrieb:
			
		

> @Phiro: Schön, dass du dabei bist, da hat unser Team ja wieder Chancen auf einen Podestplatz.    Die Einführungsrunde wird doch jedes Jahr geändert und dieses Jahr steht auf der Homepage 450hm für die Runde.
> 
> Bis bald in Seiffen.


Hi,
die 450 Hm gelten m.E. aber für die 15 Km- Runde.


----------



## chris29 (27. Juli 2005)

Ist aber eigendlich auch egal.
Trainiere momentan hier im Harz auf ner 70 Km Strecke mit ca 1800 Hm beste Zeit 3:50 (mit Kater vom Schützenfest  ) vielleicht schaffe ich die ja noch in 3:30, mal sehn.


----------



## martn (27. Juli 2005)

bin denn auch dabei. für das dicke brett gemeldet, hoffenltich war das kein fehler, ^^
sonntag nochma der letzte härtetest in den bergen um jena und dann weiß ich, wo ich steh...


----------



## Benji (29. Juli 2005)

Hab auch gemeldet, aber nur die Classic Strecke, reicht sicher für den ersten Marathon.
@ Am Samstag, also Morgen, is die Schnuppertour für den EF-Bike-Marathon, 11Uhr Leichtathletikhalle. Ich werd da mit fahren, also wenn du Bock hast, können wir ja zusammen hin.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (29. Juli 2005)

schnuppertour, soso. wie kommste denn hin, mitm zug? und wie is da das tempo, denk dran, dass wir sonntag nochma nen letzten härtetest für den ebm fahren wollen. und was, du hast dich nur für die 70 gemeldet, willst du mich alleine auf den letzten 30km abfaulen lassen?


----------



## Benji (29. Juli 2005)

Ich wollts nich gleich übertreiben, deswegen "nur" die 70. Schnuppertourtempo wird nich dolle sein, geht ja um Strecke erkunden und nicht um ein Vorentscheid.
Und für sonntag bin ich fit wie Turnschuh   

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (3. August 2005)

So, werde heute noch mal ne Trainingsrunde mit dem Rennrad unternehmen, vielleicht so 80 Km und 2500 Hm lt Aussage meiner EDV.
Wir sehen uns ja dann in Seiffen


----------



## Benji (8. August 2005)

Ich fands einfach geil. Das Wetter war zwar bescheiden, aber es hat extrem Spass gemacht. Weiß jemand wo es Fotos gibt? Bei Streckenfoto.de hab ich leider keins von der 769 gefunden, auch bei denen ohne Nummer nicht, also wer weiß wo es welche gibt, immer her damit.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (9. August 2005)

ich fands auch dufte, heute tat mir entsprechend alles weh, ma schaun obs morgen früh besser is  

hier gibts nen paar bilder


----------



## cubation (9. August 2005)

Bilder werden sich sicher noch genug ansammeln!

Also für mich wars das erstemal Seiffen und ich fands einfach nur geil.
Das wetter war zwar fuer andere Sachen beschissen aber zum Mountainbiken ideal 

Schade das ich nur 60 % fahren musste, laut Arzt dürfte ich jetzt noch nicht einmal auf dem Radel sitzen. Und dann mit dem Singlespeeder auf gute 6 h gekommen =) war eine schöne lange Sonntagstour und mal schauen ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder mit fahre oder lieber zum " Schlaflos im Sattel fahr"
Jedenfalls werd ich dann auch versuchen weit unter die 4 h Marke zu fahren.
Dann darf ich ja endlich wieder trainieren.

Gut zum Event es lief sehr gut ab, trotz des Regens und Matsches konnt man kein Schwächel der "Edelhelfer" erkennen. Die Verpflegung klappte super, es wurden extra noch Bikeduschen aufgebaut für die Schaltungsfahrer ^^ damit die Schaltung gerreinigt wurde. Alle Streckenposten saßen trotz des blöden Wetters konzentriert auf ihren posten und sogar einige Zuschauer gab es 
Und noch was positives wir wollten unsere Shirts erst später abholen weil wir noch in der Pension hingen und geduscht haben und so... keine m und keine s mehr vorhanden. Gut sagen die Seiffener wir produzieren nach und schicken euch das Shirt dann zu 
Alles in allem ein super Wochenende jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden was ich n#chstes Jahr fahr   

2 Negative Sachen die ich dann mal per Email als konstruktive Kritik an den Veranstalter sende, es war eine Pastaparty angesetzt gegen 16 Uhr gab es aber leider keine Nudeln mehr per Gutschein. Und die Iso Getränke waren zu viel mit Wasser gepunscht. 
Gut das wars von mir irgendwo werd ich noch n richtigen Bericht posten mal schaun.

Edit: streckenfoto.de

Sie erklären sich bereit, die nachfolgenden Bilder nicht auf ihrem PC zu kopieren, bzw. die Copyright-Rechte andersweilig nicht zu verletzen. Mit dem Anschauen dieser Fotos erklären Sie sich auch bereit, dass andere Teilnehmer eventuell Ihr Bild betrachten können.

... jetzt mal davon ausgehen das wir alles liebe Menschen sind. Wieso darf ich die Bilder nicht kopieren möchten die Damen und Herren daran verdienen?
Das ja gar nicht so nett...

Edit²: ja geil alle Bilder von der Quali herab gesetzt. 7.50  für ein 15 x 20 cm Foto. Und wenn ichs nicht einmal auf Papier haben möchte sondern nur Digital? Auch wieder ne tolle Sache wo mit man so Geld machen kann. Ich lad unsere Bilder vom Team auch mal hoch und kassier die Leute ab *kopfschüttel*


----------



## hvx (9. August 2005)

> Schade das ich nur 60 % fahren musste, laut Arzt dürfte ich jetzt noch nicht 
> einmal auf dem Radel sitzen. Und dann mit dem Singlespeeder auf gute 6 h 
> gekommen =) war eine schöne lange Sonntagstour und mal schauen ob ich 

Dafür auf jeden Fall meinen Respekt. Mit einem Singlespeeder wäre ich nicht ins Ziel gekommen.

> wurden extra noch Bikeduschen aufgebaut für die Schaltungsfahrer ^^ damit 
> die Schaltung gerreinigt wurde. Alle Streckenposten saßen trotz des blöden

Bei mir hat sich die Kette nicht von den Kettenblättern lösen wollen, hab also ca. 20 mal Chainsuck gehabt. Aber immer sofort gemerkt und dann ne halbe Kurbel zurück gedreht 

> Und die Iso Getränke waren zu viel mit Wasser gepunscht. 

Echt? Ich fand die optimal, eben weil sie nicht so suess schmeckten.

> ... jetzt mal davon ausgehen das wir alles liebe Menschen sind. 
> Wieso darf ich die Bilder nicht kopieren möchten die Damen und 
> Herren daran verdienen?

Die machen das gewerblich, ich sehe nicht was daran schlecht sein soll.

> ja geil alle Bilder von der Quali herab gesetzt.

Was würdest du machen um zu verhindern das sich die Leute die Photos kostenlos runterladen?

> 7.50  für ein 15 x 20 cm Foto. 
> Und wenn ichs nicht einmal auf Papier haben möchte sondern nur Digital?

Die Preise finde ich zuviel, da es eben nur ein Foto ist. Wären die mit mehr Personal angereist um jeden Fahrer an mehreren Stellen zu knipsen würde ich schon 10 eu für ein paar schöne Bilder zahlen. Allerdings möchte ich die auch Digital haben, auf Papier brauche ich sie wirklich nicht, da gehen sie nur verloren.


----------



## chris29 (9. August 2005)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal zu diesem schönen Event äussern.

1. Eine sehr schöne Strecke die leider etwas unter dem Regen gelitten hat. Bin zwar kein "Schönwetter-Fahrer" aber ein bissel trockener hätts sein können.

2. Sehr nettes Orgateam!! Haben m. E. super auf die Wetterbedingungen reagiert. TOP!!

Alles in allem: MACHT WEITER SO!   

Für mich ist nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder Seiffen angesagt, ich hoffe dann mit einer Zeit von so 3:30

Viele Grüße nach Seiffen!
Christian


----------



## martn (9. August 2005)

also streckenfoto.de find ich ja auch nen ziemlichen witz. waren die offiziell von den veranstaltern gebucht? wenn ja sind die preise der absolute witz, wenn man sich mal die startgebühr vor augen hält. wenn nich werde ich die wohl ma über mein recht am eigenen bild aufklären müssen... wird sich zeigen, wenn das finisher ticket kommt, da is ja nen foto dabei...


----------



## Franz W (9. August 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> also streckenfoto.de find ich ja auch nen ziemlichen witz. waren die offiziell von den veranstaltern gebucht? wenn ja sind die preise der absolute witz, wenn man sich mal die startgebühr vor augen hält. wenn nich werde ich die wohl ma über mein recht am eigenen bild aufklären müssen... wird sich zeigen, wenn das finisher ticket kommt, da is ja nen foto dabei...


Die Rechte am eigenen Bild hat man schon bei der Anmeldung abgetreten (scheint mittlerweile üblich, ob rechtlich abgesichert ist aber fraglich). Außerdem kann man sich noch eine CD bei www.herrepixx.de bestellen. Anscheinend über 1700 Bilder hochauflösend (???auf ne 740 MB CD, wie soll das gehen??)


----------



## chris29 (9. August 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nich werde ich die wohl ma über mein recht am eigenen bild aufklären müssen...



Hi,
da wirst du Pech haben, da Du ein Teil einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung warst, dürfen die Dich auch Fotografieren. Ich bin sogar der Meinung das stand in den Teilnahmebedingungen.
Naja, wie auch immer, meine Freundin hat mich ein, zweimal gut eingefangen und somit brauch ich diese Firmen eh nicht.
War ein schöner Event, trotz Regen usw.


----------



## martn (9. August 2005)

ihr müsst schon mein ganzes posting lesen. ich hab ja extra dazu geschrieben, dass ich das nur anmerken würde, wenn die nich vom veranstalter angeheuert waren. oder steht etwa in der anmeldung, dass mich pauschal jeder hinz und kunz fotografieren und die bilder zum wucherpreis verkaufen oder sonst was damit machen darf, auch wenn ich nich damit einverstanden bin? wenn die angeheuert warn, isses halt einfach nur lächerlich, noch soviel kohle zu verlangen nach dem startgeld, hab ich ebenfalls schon geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (9. August 2005)

bilder hin oder her, ich hab leider noch keins von mir gesehn.

Zum Event: War ja mein erster Marathon und ich fands von der Organisation her top. Gut waren auf jeden Fall die "Schaltungsreinigungsautomaten", sonst hät ich sicher nach der ersten halben Runde verzweifelt die Karre weggeschmießen (bin halt nur ein "Schalter"). Okay die Getränke waren jetzt nicht der Geschmackshammer, aber zum drinken und dann damit die eigenen Flaschen reinigen und wegschmeißen hats mir gelangt. Die Strecke war ausreichend anspruchsvoll und durch den Regen auch nicht immer leicht. Aber das Wetter kann man halt bei solch einem Event nicht mitbuchen und außerdem hatten alle die selben Bedingungen. Mich hat besonders meine Brille angekotzt, andauernt war die voll Dreck und angelaufen, sodaß manche Abfahrt etwas heikel war. Ja, am Boden war ich etwa 6 mal, aber zum Glück nix passiert. Zu den Zuschauern kann ich nur sagen, echt Spitze. Klar gab es auch Stellen wo keiner stand, aber wo welche standen gab es immer dick Anfeuerung.
Technisches Fazit: 4 völlig zerstörte Bremsbeläge (bis aufs Metall)
 und dadurch 2 angekratzte Felgen.
Konditionellles Fazit: völlig im Arsch, aber sauglücklich.

Persönliches Fazit: auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder, aber dann bitte etwas besseres Wetter

mfg der b

edit: 65. und 4:05 auf 70km (man is das ein schlechter Schnitt ;-))


----------



## rkersten (10. August 2005)

Franz W schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechte am eigenen Bild hat man schon bei der Anmeldung abgetreten (scheint mittlerweile üblich, ob rechtlich abgesichert ist aber fraglich). Außerdem kann man sich noch eine CD bei www.herrepixx.de bestellen. Anscheinend über 1700 Bilder hochauflösend (???auf ne 740 MB CD, wie soll das gehen??)



Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil .. da steht DVD ... und da passen wohl locker 740 MB rauf ... auf jedenfall ist der Preis bei Herrepix total inordung .. man bekommt 1700 Bilder (wo man garantiert auch irgendwo drauf ist) in einer Auflösung von z.B. 2048 x 1360. 

Und nun zum Rennen ... es war einfach nur geil!!! Das Wetter war optimal, denn wir fahren ja MTB und Rennrad  ... so dreckig war mein Rad auf jedefall noch nie. Was mich auch gewundert hat das bei diesem ganzen Schlamm die Schaltung noch so einwandfrei funktioniert hat ... erst nach dem Abspühlen am letzten Verpflegungspunkt liefs beschissen und hat geknirscht.

Ich war auch einer der Glücklichen der einen platten Reifen hatte und mittem im Schlamm einen Schlauch wechseln durfte ... das hat irre "Spass" gemacht kann ich euch nur sagen. Als ich dann nach dem Rennen auf die Liste schaute, hab ich mich dann richtig geärgert ... laut Fahrtzeit wäre ich ca. 200 Plätze eher im Ziel gewesen - scheiß platter Reifen!!! Naja hauptsache durchkommen ... vielen sind ja garnichtmal gestartet oder musten wegen Kettenriss aufgeben. Sogar jemand mit einer schicken Rohloff-Nabe musste aufgeben weil da nichts mehr ging. Es war schon Hammerhart. Sollte nächstes Jahr wieder so ein Wetter sein - ich bin dabei !!!

Gruß - René - Nummer 582


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. August 2005)

ich muss im voraus sagen, dass ich ein "hitzefahrer" bin. von daher war ich schon am start schlecht drauf. dann noch diese knüppelharte einführungsrunde(ich hab gedacht ich bin im falschen film. die sind sowas von geheizt die jungs!!). also top 25 war ich dennoch als es ins gelände ging. meine freude(endlich weg von dem asphalt!  ) hat sich dann allerdings recht schnell gelegt......
ich wollte immer mal wissen, wie sich die soldaten in belgiens schützengräben 1916 gefühlt haben -> SO WAR ES!!!    
nach der ersten runde mit 2 stürzen(einer heftig)war ich zwar einerseits 4. oder 5. aber ich war in keinem rennen vorher derart nahe dran aufzugeben!!
antrieb versagt seinen dienst, bremsen sind so zugeschlammt, dass sie nicht mehr richtig öffnen(!!), beine fühlen sich an als wär ich schon 6 stunden im sattel, dabei die muskeln so kalt als ob ich noch keine 5 minuten bewegung gehabt hätte......
ich hab mir dann gesagt: entweder du steigst genau jetzt ab, das leid ist vorüber doch das gewissen ist schlecht oder du bummelst dich noch irgendwie mit viiieeel zeit ins ziel. hab mich dann für option 2 entschieden -auch dank nem kerl mit dem ich mich die woche vorher in wombach gebattled habe und dems genau so ging wie mir. wir ham uns dann gemütlich unterhalten bzw abgelenkt, an den verpflegungsstationen richtig viel zeit gelassen -und ja-, sind schließlich ins ziel gekommen. 
ich als 27. und stark unterkühlt......(die pulsmesserauswertung ist in der hinsicht sehr eindrucksvoll!)




oh mann! was ein "rennen"!!!!


----------



## rkersten (10. August 2005)

So sah eigentlich jeder nach dem Rennen aus  ... hier ein Bild von mir nach dem Rennen


----------



## martn (10. August 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> So sah eigentlich jeder nach dem Rennen aus  ... hier ein Bild von mir nach dem Rennen


welche strecke bist du denn gefahrn, du bist doch garnich richtig dreckig... also an meinen beinen war nichts mehr von hautfarbe zu sehen und meine klamotten haben sich auch stark richtung braun verfärbt, die jacke von dir sieht aus wie frisch angezogen


----------



## kedo (10. August 2005)

so sah ich im ziel aus, nachdem ich aber am wettin-anstieg eine gesichtsdusche bekam.

hatte übrigens keine beinlinge an, zumindest keine aus stoff.


----------



## rkersten (10. August 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> welche strecke bist du denn gefahrn, du bist doch garnich richtig dreckig... also an meinen beinen war nichts mehr von hautfarbe zu sehen und meine klamotten haben sich auch stark richtung braun verfärbt, die jacke von dir sieht aus wie frisch angezogen



Naja da ist auch schon so einiges ab .. ich saß vorher mit einem Kumpel hinten an der Bikedusche beim Festzelt ... da hab ich mir die 2cm Schlammschicht von den Beinen gepopelt (jetzt weis ich warum sich manche die Beine rasieren  ) und die Jacke hab ich auch ausgeklopft. 

@martn ... ach einer der Verrückten die ohne Brille gefahren sind .. mein Respekt!! für mich wär das nichts.


----------



## martn (10. August 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Naja da ist auch schon so einiges ab .. ich saß vorher mit einem Kumpel hinten an der Bikedusche beim Festzelt ... da hab ich mir die 2cm Schlammschicht von den Beinen gepopelt (jetzt weis ich warum sich manche die Beine rasieren  ) und die Jacke hab ich auch ausgeklopft.
> 
> @martn ... ach einer der Verrückten die ohne Brille gefahren sind .. mein Respekt!! für mich wär das nichts.


oki, damit is die suaberkeit entschuldigt. das mit den beinen fand ich auch lustig, musste da auch permanent dran rumpopeln, bis die abgekärchert wurden. hat so lustig gekribbelt...

das bild von kedo is schon realistischer, ich hab leider keins von mir im ziel...

und du meinst wegen brille sicher auch kedo, weil ich bin serwohl mit brille gefahrn, sonst hätt ich ja nüscht gesehn... wobei so wars oftmals auch nich besser


----------



## 1x1speed (19. August 2005)

FOTO GALERIEN vom EBM 2005 und 2004

auf Grund der vielen Anfragen will ich mal kurz den Link der Bilder-
galerien vom Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon posten:

FOTOGALERIEN EBM 

have fun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

